# Bronze in JOAD



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> So, today I went to my JOAD club and decided to self score myself, and I ended up with my high score! I got a 293/300 with 12 Xs. This Saturday we are shooting for score in JOAD and I am thinking that I will be getting my Bronze pin then, which means that I will be the fist person to do it at my club.
> 
> I was wondering how many of you have your Bronze pin or higher, or even participate in JOAD.


is trhis indoor or out door
in indoor only that little X ring the size of a nickle counts for 10


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> So, today I went to my JOAD club and decided to self score myself, and I ended up with my high score! I got a 293/300 with 12 Xs. This Saturday we are shooting for score in JOAD and I am thinking that I will be getting my Bronze pin then, which means that I will be the fist person to do it at my club.
> 
> I was wondering how many of you have your Bronze pin or higher, or even participate in JOAD.


i have my bronze and my sliver:shade:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Indoor. That is not true. For the younger kids (those not Juniors) get the outer 10. The Juniors do, though.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I made it!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Indoor. That is not true. For the younger kids (those not Juniors) get the outer 10. The Juniors do, though.


well yeah you are half right and half wrong joniors and cadet count inner 10 i just assumed he was a cadet


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I am a cadet, but we count the outer 10...


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

not trying to be a but hole or anything but you need to look up the rules


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> not trying to be a but hole or anything but you need to look up the rules


I'm not taking anything personally. The rules are pretty hard to interpret (the manual for JOAD should be re-written or something). My JOAD instructor says that only the Juniors count the inner 10, so that is how we are doing it. It might be wrong, but oh well.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

its all good


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have Got my bronze silver and gold in JOAD  I was so Proud when I did it too. And i wish that I could still shoot joad but since I am 18 now I cant. but I was verry proud to have made it to the gold before my time was up.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> I'm not taking anything personally. The rules are pretty hard to interpret (the manual for JOAD should be re-written or something). My JOAD instructor says that only the Juniors count the inner 10, so that is how we are doing it. It might be wrong, but oh well.


Sighting In
It would be my pleasure to assist a fellow Arizonan with FITA and JOAD rules and rules intent. There are different types of competition, FITA, USAA and JOAD plus NFAA and others. feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I need to get my bronze pin. I have shot a 284 the other day so I',m pretty close!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> I need to get my bronze pin. I have shot a 284 the other day so I',m pretty close!


you will get it some day:thumbs_up


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

what do you have to get for what pin


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

GA HOYT said:


> what do you have to get for what pin


USA Archery, National Archery Association Youth Program…Junior Olympic Archery Development, JOAD
The USAA http://usarchery.org/ sanctions JOAD http://usarchery.org/content/index/5062 as a its Youth Program http://usarchery.org/content/index/5076 
The JOAD website is linked from the USAA website http://www.usaarcheryjoad.org/ Publication and Info can be found among several links on the left hand side of the page http://www.usaarcheryjoad.org/p5.html 
The 2007 version of the JOAD handbook is the current handbook http://www.usaarcheryjoad.org/files/2007JOADHandbook.pdf The JOAD handbook describes the JOAD star pins achievement program and the JOAD Olympian awards. The JOAD star pins achievement chart is on the last page of the handbook.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Sighting In - are you Adam? Just trying to keep track of which kids are which handles on AT...or if you're even who I think you may be.

-Steve (Spencer's dad...I'm the big oriental guy with the 7 year old kid shooting Yeoman JOAD class at 10:30am @ Rhonda's)


----------

